# My new Look



## ManBehindTheCurtain (Apr 28, 2002)

2003 KG381i, never built, 2004 Chorus, Mavic SSC brakes, ErgoPost, CarboStem, Deda 215 Anatomic bars, Selle Italia Flite Gel, Protons, Speedplay X-1s

<img src=https://image20.webshots.com/20/2/55/71/224025571YqlIOx_ph.jpg>

Sorry if the file is too large, this is my first attempt at posting a photo.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

*Verrrry nice!*

Very nice build! bars might be a bit slippy like that, but I like the minimalist style. 
Seriously, let us know how it ends up riding, but it looks clean, classic, doubt I'd change a thing. Maybe the post - I can't really get my head around how chunky they look. But we'll see if I change my mind when my 05 481SL arrives. And I guess there aren't many options for a 25mm post.
Great build!


----------



## fred (Sep 17, 2004)

ManBehindTheCurtain said:


> 2003 KG381i, never built, 2004 Chorus, Mavic SSC brakes, ErgoPost, CarboStem, Deda 215 Anatomic bars, Selle Italia Flite Gel, Protons, Speedplay X-1s
> 
> <img src=https://image20.webshots.com/20/2/55/71/224025571YqlIOx_ph.jpg>
> 
> Sorry if the file is too large, this is my first attempt at posting a photo.


That is awesome looking. Love that black satin finish. I have the 481 in Blue and White, which I like looking at almost as much as riding, but I have to say - your 381 looks better. Very classic looking as another poster said. 

Mike


----------



## ManBehindTheCurtain (Apr 28, 2002)

*Bar tape still to come*

Thank you both for your generous praise. Obviously there will be bar tape. It is my intention to do a few laps around the cul de sac and perhaps a bit more to verify that the hood position is correct and comfortable before I do the final tightening of those bolts. As soon as I am satisfied the position is final I intend to tape the bars (black Cinelli cork).

It sure is pretty, isn't it?


----------

